# Eniwetok, site of The Navy’s Worst Ever Aircraft Accident



## daveT (Sep 10, 2008)

There were many tragic accidents with great loss of life and aircraft during World War Two. One accident in particular stands out from the rest due to the greatest number of aircraft destroyed and damaged due to one accident. Eniwetok Island was the site of the Navy's worst ever aircraft accident. Read enclosed pdf file to learn the full story of this tragic event. This accident has been researched using the official Navy accident report. I welcome your comments. 
V/R
DaveT


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Excellent find!!!!!!

Thanks very much for this.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 10, 2008)

very interesting


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 10, 2008)

Good read.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Really enjoyed the article.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 24, 2008)

Great find daveT. Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 24, 2008)

Excellent read and a well done story.  With your permission, I would like to forward this to the newsletter editor for the CAF SoCal wing. I am sure he would be interested in the story.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 24, 2008)

Great find!


----------



## daveT (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments.You have my permission to forward this to the newsletter editor for the CAF SoCal wing. I like to research the aircraft accidents and write stories about them as a type of memorial to the crews so they will not be forgotten. I'll post more. I've visited over 50 crash sites and written stories about many of them. I'm looking for a magazine somewhere to publish them. 
DaveT


----------



## evangilder (Sep 26, 2008)

Send me a PM with your e-mail address. I will get you in touch with our newsletter editor. He loves stories to put into the newsletter. Unfortunately, there's no money in it, but the newsletter is published to the web, so the exposure is excellent. I will forward your PDF on.


----------



## R Leonard (Sep 26, 2008)

used to be one of my favorite trivia questions:

Which aircraft destroyed the most USN aircraft, and how many, in a single mission?


----------



## daveT (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I guess I answered that trivia question. We will never know for sure why he aborted his takeoff. I believe the old PB4y-1 was just too heavy.


----------



## R Leonard (Sep 27, 2008)

Indeed. I first ran across this years ago when looking at Joe Baugher's bu no index and started running across all these "destroyed on ground by crashing PB4Y-1 38766 Aug 9, 1944, Eniwetok" notations. I believe he's pretty much identified all those destroyed. Once made a list . . . as most around here know I have a tendency to make lists . . . of all of them, but, as with a great many of my lists, not sure where it is.

Rich


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 27, 2008)

Good read Dave, thanks for posting mate. This incident reminded me of a USAAF B-24 crash in New Guinea that killed 59 and wounded 90 odd Australian soldiers who were waiting in their trucks to board C-47's. Truely terrible stuff.


----------



## Bill (Apr 16, 2009)

My Dad asked me to thank WW2aircraft and DaveT for the story. He was a Seaman 1st Class and was on the Eniwetok from 2/1944 to 9/1945. Besides the duties of maintenance on the airstrip, he ran a supply route to the 4 gallies on the island. 

He was at the warehouse when the bombs started going off. He and his buddy(s) ran outside and then took cover in a trench along the sea line. Someone came by in a jeep and was looking for "volunteers". They went into the action and started pushing planes away from the burning and exploding planes.

In an old Navy man's bark, he let me know that he had a problem with your information that it was the ARMY ran a canteen there. Other than that, after an initial look, he hasn't disagreed with much else. 

Dad is going on the Nebraska Honor Flight to D.C. to see the WWII memorial next week. Our timing of finding your story is perfect!

Attached is his commendatory letter with a description of the mishap.

Do you have any more photo's of Eniwetok you can share? He would appreciate seeing them. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## daveT (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Bill for the copy of the commendation letter. I can't imagine how bad all the explosions must have been on such a small Island. Here are some more photos of Eniwetok.
DaveT


----------



## daveT (May 13, 2009)

Photo of B-24 / PB4Y on Eniwetok.


----------



## Erik Hromatka (Jul 5, 2009)

I want to thank you all for your hard work to put this information together.

6 years ago I married Sarah Burkhartzmeyer. Her Grandfather is Al Burkhartzmeyer who to my understanding was the only survivor from this crash. It appears that in several reports his name listed as a survivor was spelled wrong. I know these reports say that two people survived, but I've never heard him say that in his recount of the accident. Possibly the other person died later of injuries sustained in the crash? 

Al is still alive today, infact I had dinner with him tonight and asked him enough questions to finally track down the accident on the internet.

If anyone else knows of more information, preferably photos, of Eniwetok or the crash, I would love to be able to show them to him.

Thanks again for your hard work.

Erik


----------



## secondhandjan (Jan 19, 2013)

My father, Merritt P. Anthony, a Navy Seabee, CBMU 592, MM/2C, was stationed on Eniwetok from 24 June 1944 to 17 Nov 1945. I don't remember him speaking of the accident, but he did tell me he helped pull dead bodies out of a plane that had crashed on the runway. I am going to request his military records. Dad passed away in Oct 2010 at the age of 87. 

Secondhandjan


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome aboard, and my condolences on the loss of your father. A big  to him.


----------



## Tom Bucklew (Jun 28, 2018)

daveT said:


> There were many tragic accidents with great loss of life and aircraft during World War Two. One accident in particular stands out from the rest due to the greatest number of aircraft destroyed and damaged due to one accident. Eniwetok Island was the site of the Navy's worst ever aircraft accident. Read enclosed pdf file to learn the full story of this tragic event. This accident has been researched using the official Navy accident report. I welcome your comments.
> V/R
> DaveT


----------



## Tom Bucklew (Jun 28, 2018)

My dad, LTJG Bucklew, flew in VB-116 from it’s formation in late 1943, to Dec 25, 1944. The squadron went to Kaneohe on 5 June 1944 for forward training, and then on to Eniwetok. During the training in Hawaii, he starting flying one B-24, BN38766, rather than whatever aircraft was assigned to him for the day. He flew this plane until 5 August 1944, when he and his crew apparently had several days off for rest. The plane must have been reassigned to another pilot and crew for the evening of 9 August 1944 and this was the plane that did not make it off the runway. He never talked about this, or any other war event, especially since the accident involved a crew he must have known and it was with his plane. I reconstructed a little of the history through internet, navy records, and his logbook to try to see what happened to the squadron during deployment and found the above information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom Bucklew said:


> My dad, LTJG Bucklew, flew in VB-116 from it’s formation in late 1943, to Dec 25, 1944. The squadron went to Kaneohe on 5 June 1944 for forward training, and then on to Eniwetok. During the training in Hawaii, he starting flying one B-24, BN38766, rather than whatever aircraft was assigned to him for the day. He flew this plane until 5 August 1944, when he and his crew apparently had several days off for rest. The plane must have been reassigned to another pilot and crew for the evening of 9 August 1944 and this was the plane that did not make it off the runway. He never talked about this, or any other war event, especially since the accident involved a crew he must have known and it was with his plane. I reconstructed a little of the history through internet, navy records, and his logbook to try to see what happened to the squadron during deployment and found the above information.


Do you have any photos and /or documents related to VB-116


----------



## 25Kingman49 (Oct 6, 2018)

daveT,
Looks like I'm a little late to this PB4Y-1-38766 study

Great contribution to this Eniwetok disaster story. A few considerations related to crew member names. The following and attached are results from my search for these crew members, in the order you have listed them:

Lt Romane Camerson Anderson, https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/63055598 

Ens Thomas M Pettit https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/146618023/thomas-m-pettit

Ens Orville Bias Tully https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/24076676/orville-bias-tully

AMM 1c L. Johnson, no findagrave memorial, or other data found

S 1c Arthur. A. Heper, Jr. [5 common] https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/19420442/arthur-a-heper

ARM 1c John Wilbur Chalmers, Jr. [5 common] https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/19420285/john-w-chalmers cenotaph (w/photo) https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/105894578/john-wilbur-chalmers

ARM 3c Al Burkhartzmeyer “Still flying!”

AOM 2c John D Rothwell [5 common] https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/19420336/john-d-rothwell

S 1c Arthur Alexander Van Winkle, Jr [5 common] https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/19420392/arthur-alexander-van_winkle 

S 1c Earl Victor Petri The War Department Files confirmed ancestry.com; headstone app. attached (Born 7 Sep 1921, KIA 9 Aug 1944), and newspaper article. No findagrave memorial found.

AOM 3c Donald Arthur Ehinger https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/19420358/donald-arthur-ehinger

Hope this helps with full crew accountability.


----------



## daveT (Oct 10, 2018)

25Kingman49 said:


> daveT,
> Looks like I'm a little late to this PB4Y-1-38766 study
> 
> Great contribution to this Eniwetok disaster story. A few considerations related to crew member names. The following and attached are results from my search for these crew members, in the order you have listed them:
> ...


----------



## daveT (Oct 10, 2018)

*25Kingman49 you are not too late. Thank you for the crew information. *
*I'm still looking for photos and more information about the accident. *


----------



## ANixon (Jan 7, 2020)

daveT said:


> *25Kingman49 you are not too late. Thank you for the crew information.
> I'm still looking for photos and more information about the accident. *



I am currently editing my father’s autobiography. He was on Eniwetok at the time of the accident. He mentions it but not with much detail. This is what he said:
”Aircraft and bombs were exploding for several hours. One piece of bomb was lodged in a coconut tree in front of our tent. When the accident occurred some of us started down towards the scene but soon retreated as flying missiles were everywhere.“

He said that it was probably due to engine failure. Apparently he didn’t hear the true cause. He was in a different squadron “VJ-17A“. He flew B-26s (Navy JM-1) primarily towing targets for battleship gunnery training. On January 16, 1945 he lost his right wheel on a flight due to a battery explosion in the wheel well. He landed the JM-1 successfully but the PB4Y accident later made him aware of what could have happened. They did have time to burn off fuel and clear aircraft off one side of the landing strip.

I have some photos of his squadron on Eniwetok but they might not be of interest regarding the accident.

He also mentioned that he played basketball in high school against John Rothwell, one of those killed in the crash. He grew up in Moore, Idaho, a tiny town in SE Idaho, where John was born.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Mar 16, 2020)

ANixon said:


> I am currently editing my father’s autobiography. He was on Eniwetok at the time of the accident. He mentions it but not with much detail. This is what he said:
> ”Aircraft and bombs were exploding for several hours. One piece of bomb was lodged in a coconut tree in front of our tent. When the accident occurred some of us started down towards the scene but soon retreated as flying missiles were everywhere.“
> 
> He said that it was probably due to engine failure. Apparently he didn’t hear the true cause. He was in a different squadron “VJ-17A“. He flew B-26s (Navy JM-1) primarily towing targets for battleship gunnery training. On January 16, 1945 he lost his right wheel on a flight due to a battery explosion in the wheel well. He landed the JM-1 successfully but the PB4Y accident later made him aware of what could have happened. They did have time to burn off fuel and clear aircraft off one side of the landing strip.
> ...


WHat is your fathers Name so that I can credit him with the quote. Also I would be interested in the photos you have if they show crowded conditions on the island


----------



## ANixon (Mar 16, 2020)

daveT said:


> WHat is your fathers Name so that I can credit him with the quote. Also I would be interested in the photos you have if they show crowded conditions on the island


My father’s name was Ensign C. Clyde Nixon, USNR. 

This photo shows wrecked planes on the beach after the accident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ANixon (Mar 16, 2020)

ANixon said:


> My father’s name was Ensign C. Clyde Nixon, USNR.
> 
> This photo shows wrecked planes on the beach after the accident.
> View attachment 573783



This photos shows aircraft on the island but I don’t know if it is before or after the acciden.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll credit both photos to Ensign C. Clyde Nixon, USNR 
those were great! anymore aircraft photos?


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Mar 17, 2020)

<macabre> All the crew became double-aces. </macabre>


----------



## RichH (Apr 25, 2020)

My father-in-law was a Seabee stationed on Eniwetok. I'm trying to find info about him, and I came across a link to the following yearbook:
*1945 WW2 NAVY SEABEE CBMU 592 YEARBOOK EVERY DAY A YEAR ENIWETOK PHOTOS*

Unfortunately the copy of this book that was up for auction is no longer available. Does anyone have a copy they would be willing to scan or sell?

Also, my Dad was a flight chief in the 445th Fighter Squadron, 412th Fighter Group, stationed in Bakersfield, Santa Maria, Oxnard, and March Field. I have a few pictures of him working on a P-59 and standing next to a P-80. I'm willing to share his info with anyone interested.


----------



## dreamscapes (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello gentlemen. 
My father served in the Seabees on Eniwetok in CBMU 592. He told several stories of his time there. I have pictures that were sent to me of the CBMU 592 cruisebook. I noticed in the book from the scans that it mentions the airplane accident. There are also other pics of the island. Would you like for me to share these pics to this page? Is this possible? I'm new here. Not sure how this all works yet. Thanks. 
Because of Christ,
Daniel

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2021)

Good lord Daniel, share away! (and welcome aboard)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum and yes please


----------



## dreamscapes (Jan 27, 2021)

Okay great! I hope these will be a help to someone! 
The first page describes what happened during the airplane wreck, towards the bottom of the page under "August, 1944." 
The second page has a picture of the airstrip, looking from the east.
The third page is a drawing of the island.
The fourth page are pictures of the plane crash. It says, "Explosion of water still in the marine area. Three views of the plane 
crash and fire on the marston matting parking area."

Let me know what you all think! Thanks,
Daniel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RichH (Jan 29, 2021)

Daniel, if you, or anyone else, has scans of the entire cruisebook, I would appreciate it if you would send them to me. Also, if anyone has the CBMU 592 cruisebook and wants to sell it, I would be willing to buy it.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## dreamscapes (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello Rich,
Do you facebook? A guy just uploaded the whole book on facebook!!! I've been looking for this for about 4 years. Please let me know. 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## dreamscapes (Jan 30, 2021)

Also found this description of what happened with the plane crash and the men who helped. 
Daniel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RichH (Jan 30, 2021)

dreamscapes said:


> Hello Rich,
> Do you facebook? A guy just uploaded the whole book on facebook!!! I've been looking for this for about 4 years. Please let me know.
> Thanks,
> Daniel


That's terrific news! Facebook is something I've stayed away from. I don't even have an account or know how to use it. If you could somehow download the cruisebook and send it to me via email, that would be great. I could send you my email address via a private message on this forum. I know my daughter has a facebook account, so maybe it would be easier if you let me know where to look. She could download it then.


----------



## 25Kingman49 (Feb 6, 2021)

This appears to be the FB page holding the _CBMU 592 cruise book_


----------



## Browning303 (Feb 27, 2021)

I had never heard of this accident but the PDF is a fascinating read, thanks for sharing!


----------

